# HomeOwner Mad at me, for a referral that blew him off



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

*Background:*

I had a HO that I went and looked at a roof for. 

He also had issues with poor work recently done on 2 sets of masonry stairs (done by someone he hired). I gave him the name of my Masonry Contractor, so that he could go out and look at it (for the HO).

The HO tells me about a week later, that he is so very happy with me giving him my Mason's number. The mason found a lot wrong (crumbling mortar, etc), including incorrect tread and riser depths (per state code). He thanks me so much for referring the Mason. The HO, contacted the local inspector who confirmed that the first job was bad, and not up to code (Which the HO feels will help him pursue a suite against the first mason). The Mason (My referral) gave the HO a proposal to take the bad work all apart and fix it. 


*Today:*

I am super, super busy...and am running multiple jobs, as we ususally do. It's about 8 am.



I get a call from the upset HO, that the Mason has missed two appointments to meet with him this week, and has not called him. Here is the basic dialogue, after he tells me the above:

*HO:*(after relating that the Mason missed his appts) "What is going on?!...I'd like to know what is going on?!"

*Me:* :blink:?? "I do not know...."

*Next:* A Longgg, awkward....silence and pause. rolleyes:I don't know why he's calling me about this?).

*Me:* "I have no idea why the Mason has missed his appointments, and why he has not called you" blink: ? How the eff am I supposed to know that?)

*HO:*.....mentions something about his schedule being ruined last night, and that this is the second night this week, the mason didn't show, Monday, Tuesday, etc...

*Me:* "I'm sorry to hear that. I have no idea why he would do that."

*HO:* "Well, you recommended him! How can you recommend him, when he does things like that?"

*Me:* "That's unusual, I've had him forget 1 appointment, and be an hour late for another appointment, but that's it. I've never seen anything like what you're saying. I've used him a lot. I've referred him to other Clients, who love him and his work. I don't know what to tell you."

*HO:* "I just want to know....what is going on!"

*Me:* "I really do not know."

*HO:* "Fine, Thanks, good bye"..."_Click_".


Now, to top it off:
I get this *email*, almost immediately after the call (I get emails on my phone).
Here it is, (I've replaced my personal name with "Atlantic", and replaced all other names):



> "Atlantic",
> 
> John Mason (Name replaced) has broken the last *FOUR *appointments without so much as a phone call and this despite his adamancy that he will appear.
> 
> ...



Personally, I could care less. When I got off the phone with him, I said to myself...There is no way I am ever going to do work for that guy. He's got a warped view of everything, if he thinks I responsible for any of that.

*Any Comments?*


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow 

How do you respond to that. I guess the HO expects you to also babysit your subs even when they aren't on your jobs.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The guy is wound too tight.
I do think that I would e-mail
a "thank you," and mention is passing
that you only sent the mason 
as a courtesy, not as a sub.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

bert0168 said:


> Wow
> 
> How do you respond to that. I guess the HO expects you to also babysit your subs even when they aren't on your jobs.


Yeah.

I gave a name out (to the HO). That's it. I never "sent" the mason anywhere.

FWIW - To Clarify: I didn't do any work on this guy's house. I had nothing to do with the Masonry work that this revolved around. 

I had nothing financially vested, and nothing to gain from it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd like to add this. The Mason did miss another previous appt with the HO about 3-4 weeks prior. I "intervened, and called then". I normally do that as a courtesy. I am not getting involved again. I have no idea what is going on between the HO and the Mason. 

I just think this is ridiculous, that he (the HO), feels that he can respond towards me, as if "I" am the one that broke the appointments.

I honestly don't need the roofing work (that I priced very competively), and even if I did, I would back out of it = Lots of Red Flags (unreasonable person, that looks at things ---- WEIRD)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Give the guy ARealplumber's phone number. Man, ARP is a super-genius at every trade out there. He's the best at everything, everywhere, any time.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

That's why I never recommend anybody for anything.

Headaches should never come free.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like he the HO blew it all out of proportion first he said he missed 2 appointments then moments later in the text message he said 4. 
You are a lucky man to have found out that the guy is whacked before you where vested in your job. 
You should follow up with the mason, maybe he found out before you the guy was a whacko and thats why he didnt show.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

*



Any Comments?

Click to expand...

* 
He's a dumbass that's pissed off at you for helping him. DON'T HELP ANYBODY, EVER!


----------



## bmaurice (Sep 15, 2009)

maby its a good thing you dint get the job, ive done work for some people where, when it was all said and done it really wasnt worth the stress the put me threw with there OCD and talking like their **** dont stink attitude.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Anderson said:


> Sounds like he the HO blew it all out of proportion first he said he missed 2 appointments then moments later in the text message he said 4.
> You are a lucky man to have found out that the guy is whacked before you where vested in your job.
> You should follow up with the mason, maybe he found out before you the guy was a whacko and thats why he didnt show.


Yeah,

I left the Mason a message about another job. 

There's other things that may have happened. Still, it's got nothing to do with me.

I have given this Mason so much work, by referral, that he has (voluntarily) worked on my own home for free.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

exactly...WOW

That's bad news....

I guess the HOer confused you being a GC with just giving a referral.

I think you have the right to call out both the HOer and your Mason for lack of professionalism at your expense.

It would be a totally different situation if YOU actually hired the mason to do the work for the HOer. That sucks....

This should be an interesting thread......

edit: F'n A, Im a slow typer!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Tom R said:


> That's why I never recommend anybody for anything.
> 
> Headaches should never come free.


Tom, no skin off my back. I could care less.

I was just shaking my head in disbelief, over this HO's perception that he can call me, and lay into me over this. People really tend to see things in a warped light.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

WNYcarpenter said:


> exactly...WOW
> 
> That's bad news....
> 
> ...


The HO knows that I have nothing to do with any of this. It's as if he wants to blow off his steam on me. People are strange. They have personal issues, that can come to light, in their dealings with other people. That's a big factor in dealing with HO's....


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

Wait a minute here...

You had a potential roof job and lost it because your referall wasn't professional enough to show up to scheduled appointment(s)? Furthermore not have the courtesy to call the HO and reschedule? Or even call you to explain. WTF. 

I dont see how you can justify this sh!t. You hook the mason up with work and leads and this is how he re-pays you? 

You just lost a customer (maybe more) and payday and all you can say is I'm not getting involved. Well let me tell you something, you are involved... the minute you recommended the mason.

Please tell me I'm missing something here. I'd be one pissed off *** if my sub did that to me and my company name. :furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

That's ridiculous!

Like my boss needing help and me giving him a # for someone who may be willing to work, then getting fired because my buddy didn't show!

Definately some personal issues!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe the mason saw this guy would never be satisfied and just left.

Sounds like you already know what to do with this HO. :thumbdown


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

As mentioned above....he may have had the 6th sense about this joker....He probably did you a big favor. Let the idiot get screwed "*again"*


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Metrojoebarbs said:


> You just lost a customer (maybe more) and payday and all you can say is I'm not getting involved. Well let me tell you something, you are involved... the minute you recommended the mason.
> 
> Please tell me I'm missing something here. I'd be one pissed off *** if my sub did that to me and my company name. :furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


I lost a potential customer, that showed some personality traits, that I know, I would not want to do work for. We pick and chose who we work for.

I had my doubts to begin with, over some other things (observations) that I noticed about this HO. This just confirmed it.

Never be desperate to take on a "headache", no matter how good the money looks.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> I lost a potential customer, that showed some stripes, that I know, I would not want to do work for. We pick and chose who we work for.
> 
> I had my doubts to begin with, over soem other things that I noticed about this HO. This just confirmed it.
> 
> Never be desperate to take on a "headache", no matter how good the money looks.


That sums it up - if you were able to get a read on a potential problematic customer BEFORE doing any work, contract signing, etc. then consider it your lucky day - especially if you are in the position to pick and choose who you work for.

Out of sheer curiousity, I'd be interested in knowing what the mason has to say about the alleged missed appointments.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

This HO, had many other Mason's viewing the work. I was there another time, and there was a differnt Mason looking at the work. Tho HO, told me he had others inspecting it, and giving him estimates.

That's what makes it NOT MY PROBLEM.

BTW - The HO then whispered to me, that he wasn't going to use the guy that was there looking at the work (when I was there), because he didn't like him. He then turned around and asked the guy how soon he could get an estimate (knowing full well, he wasn't going to use the guy).

That says a lot about his character.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Learned a long time ago,NEVER recommend any one in the trades.
It only takes one bad experience to tarnish a reputation.
My town is too small,and bad news travels fast here.
Sorry to see this happen to anyone,but it's only a matter of time.
This guy seems to have that small town attitude,so *%^# him.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Ask the douche if his kid gets pulled over for a DUI and gets jail time is he going to do the jail time for the kid? It's his kid isn't it?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> This HO, had many other Mason's viewing the work. I was there another time, and there was a differnt Mason looking at the work. Tho HO, told me he had others inspecting it, and giving him estimates.
> 
> That's what makes it NOT MY PROBLEM.
> 
> ...


To me, that says it all. I have no need to work for clowns like that, and as a matter of fact, just dealt with one....but that is another thread. 

You have not lost a thing...and no telling what he says about you to others now.


----------



## joeslob (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds like you have a smart mason. And maybe you should be calling him to apologize for giving his name to an a$$hat customer.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> I have given this Mason so much work, by referral, that he has (voluntarily) worked on my own home for free.


As you and the mason appear to be more than working aquiantices, maybe you can ask him [if for no other reason than to tell your captive audience ~ us] ....why this thing went south?

Maybe the HO is a loon....maybe not....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

FWIW - If I'm not working on a job, I give out my Plumbers Number, My Electricians Number all the time to people, and HO's. 

In line with that: I give out my mechanics number. 

I tell people where I buy my truck tires, because I like their prices.

We all refer people we know, to other people. We introduce people to friends, and acquaintences, that does not make us liable for them either.

Someone recently asked me to refer them to a good physician in the area.

Does that make me liable for their actions, their prices, or anything else? - *I think NOT.*

Some of you on this thread, with comments suggesting otherwise, really need to understand "life" in general, and how it works.

People need to put on their big-boy pants, and deal with the Sh*t that comes into their lives, instead of trying to blame a person, for someone else's actions.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm also curious to hear the side of the mason. Not saying anyone is right or wrong. He could have something going on that no one even knows about. Maybe someone in his family died and he's having a hard time dealing with it, which would make an interesting return email to the HO.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

framerman said:


> I'm also curious to hear the side of the mason. Not saying anyone is right or wrong. He could have something going on that no one even knows about. Maybe someone in his family died and he's having a hard time dealing with it, which would make an interesting return email to the HO.


I thought of that too. This guy would feel like a real A$$ if something serious happened to that Mason, or his family....


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

The one thing I hate more than anything is dealing with other people's unnecessary DRAMA that has nothing to do with me!!

I don't care about your F'n stairs, your schedule....FU, deal with it, I'm not your personal assistant to make your life easier....I have my own stresses to deal with without listening to your whiny, BS and expecting me to make your life easier just because I was willing to offer a little help.........

AAAHHHH.... I hate self center people who involve me in their problems, and expect everyone around them to make them happy! 

I do think the mason owes you an explaination for the added drama to your life!...


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

framerman said:


> I'm also curious to hear the side of the mason. Not saying anyone is right or wrong. He could have something going on that no one even knows about.


My guess is the mason got a taste of this customers brand of personality and decided against ever talking to him again.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Why don't you have one of your guys drop a duece on his masonry steps (make sure they leave a business card).

Then, when the h/o calls shouting expletives that you never even heard of....you can simply reply:

"now you know how it feels to be sh*t on for no reason."


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

You definitely cut your losses with this "customer". Don't lose sleep over it.

What kills me is when I give a sub's number to a client and then they don't follow up.

I make no bones about it. If I get a call from the HO saying "You know, I never heard back from XYZ," I call the sub up immediately and tell them they made me look bad and that this is the last time we'll ever talk because I'm done with them.

Do you know how many plumbers I've burned through? :laughing:


----------



## GC-B (Jul 26, 2009)

My wife busts my balls all the time when I come home and vent about some nut job that wanted me to do work for them and I declined (I use the I'm too busy excuse). She tells me that sometimes I will unfortunately have to work for people I don't want to. And then I remind her that I don't have to work for anybody I don't want to, that's the benefit of running my own business.:thumbsup: Back when I punched a clock I had to work for some real _____'s because I didn't have a choice, but now I do and I love it. She seems to think that money is money to which I have to constantly remind her no amount of money is worth the headaches, lawsuits, verbal assaults and time wasted dealing with people like that.... Sounds like it's water under the bridge my friend and I concur that it was probably for the best you didn't end up working for this nut.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Atlantic,

You and your mason need to bring this episode to a peaceful conclusion, if you are ever going to work together again. 

You should call the HO(because *you* gave the referral) and set up a time for the three of you to meet and put this to rest. No he said she said stuff.

Then you and the mason should meet at least 15 minutes before you are to meet HO.
Then head out for a beer or two while HO waits on his busted stoop for you to show,  and have a laugh about how you avoided this nightmare


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I gave a name out (to the HO). That's it. I never "sent" the mason anywhere.
> 
> ...


Things that make you go hmmm.

Hearing that noise and not even getting any pay for it is hard to take.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

I’m not defending the HO per say as you added on that you got a bad “vibe”.


One thing to consider though is recommendations are a two way street. 


You were happy when he called singing your praises on the referral and now the referral stiffed him.


NOT CALLING is NO excuse. If the mason also got a bad vibe and felt the guy was a mental case one call to cancel with brief explanation done and done.




> AtlanticWBConst
> 
> I'd like to add this. The Mason did miss another previous appt with the HO about 3-4 weeks prior. *I "intervened, and called then".* I normally do that as a courtesy. I am not getting involved again. I have no idea what is going on between the HO and the Mason.


 
Sorry but from my POV you set the precedence. You should have established this on the first call that YOU are not responsible. Only that you would do it as a favor IF that’s what your choice would have been. 


So what was his excuse?


Personally if I hand a name out (RARELY anymore) it’s MY NAME attached to it. I make it CLEAR up front I don’t control them. 


I also make it clear to the referred guy who it was that gave him the referral and that it WON’T happen again if he F’s it up.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I understand that you are happy with the result and thats all good.

I would have a potential issue with the mason provided everything is OK with him and his family. If he saw this guy as a person he had no interest in working for he should have handled it up front and professionally with the HO. Then jumped on the phone and alerted you. 

Personally i have little patience with people that avoid confrontation to the point of no communication at all. Be a man and say what you need to say with tact and no charge. What is the worst thing that can happen? IMO it is not near as bad as the results you had to deal with.

This lifestyle we live is built around our reputation and our relationships. I think that anything that compromises either one is a direct assault to me personally and professionally. 

Now I don't get all twisted into rage over things like your situation, I'm not saying that at all. But that concept would be the subject matter with my next conversation with the mason. 

I do agree that this HO is wack. You should have seen that when he was jacking the other mason around.

Just another perspective.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

jtpro said:


> I’m not defending the HO per say as you added on that you got a bad “vibe”.
> 
> 
> One thing to consider though is recommendations are a two way street.
> ...



FWIW - I posted this as an "experience"....as a topic open to discussion (not as a request for advice). I thank you for your input.

Now, I never set a precedence, because, the HO didn't know I called the Mason the first time: I called the Masonry contractor out of my own accord (the 1st time), NOT because I was told to, NOT because I felt an obligation to anyone. NOT because I told the HO I would, NOT because I felt an obligation to, NOT because I felt responsible.

I would do that for anyone, that I have a repoir(sp) with, or any kind of professional connection (I may have) in the industry with. I made a courtesy call - to give him a "heads up" on the situation. Nothing more.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> ......If he saw this guy as a person he had no interest in working for he should have handled it up front and professionally with the HO. Then jumped on the phone and alerted you.


Who said that I had this HO pegged from the start?

You observe people over time, and interactions. Over time, and thru personal interactions. You make your personal evaulation, about whether they are a good match for your services, and your business - with - their needs (Example: There are some people that want cheap labor, and don't really care about the quality - Personally, That is not my company, and I would rather not work for such Clients)

There are stages, to understanding, and figuring people out my friend. A book cannot be judged by it's cover. That is the same with Clients and HO's. Balanced, and more accurate anylization comes from:

1. Observations of the way the home, or office is kept. Observations of their clothing, manners, speech, and communications skills. The way they conduct themselves, how they refer to others, and treat others. How they treat their own spouse (*Big Observation Clue*). I could go on and on. I am far, far from being a rookie, or a niave (sp), young person in this industry.

2. Random, or associated comments that strike you kind of funny.
3. Quirks, that are noticable.
4. Comments from others - that make you wonder.
5. Unsual or unreasonable requests.
6. etc, etc ,etc...

I observe how people treat their pets, their children. How they comment about their neighbors, what questions they ask me, how they keep their home, their yard, the "toys" they have in their garage, how they maintain, or not maintain their property/home/belongings. Etc, Etc, Etc....

I have worked for HO's and Clients: and completed several stages of multi phase projects. 

If/When I see things, observe issues (red flags), etc, I will conventiently remove my company from the Bid list, or future availibility.

It's common sense, not rocket science....


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Who said that I had this HO pegged from the start?
> 
> You observe people over time, and interactions. Over time, and interacions, you make your personal evaulation, about whether they are a good match for you services, and your business - with - their needs.


I didn't say you had him pegged from the start. I said there was a pretty good red flag when he was whispering to you about the other mason.

I'm just saying if all is well with your mason then I would have a heart to heart tune up conversation. Thats just me. I know enough to know that may not work for everyone and that is cool. I'm just shining a light in another direction is all. Disregard my entire post if it falls flat for you.

Nobody died


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I do not make recommendations to homeowners about contractors under any circumstance. It has gone legal in the past.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> I do not make recommendations to homeowners about contractors under any circumstance. It has gone legal in the past.


I give Names and Numbers out, when asked, or discussed.

Giving a HO the name and number, of someone in a particular trade, field of work, etc....is hardly grounds for legal action. 

If that were the case, then the Phone Books, Bill boards, Google, and a lot of other places would be in for a Sh*t storm of lawsuits.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is where you are wrong. I told you that it has gone to litigation. When someone who is considered an expert in their field makes a recommendation, some crazy ass lawyers assume that they hold liability. You do not have to agree with it, but you do have to acknowledge it.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm going the other way (based on the _original_ post)...how hard would it have been to say to the h/o "That's very out of the ordinary, I'll give him call tomorrow and see what I can find out" ?

I realize in your later posts in the thread the h/o now sounds like a real a$$hat, but:

1) It's a sub you've done a _lot_ of work with.

2) This is abnormal behavior for said sub.

3) You _did_ recommend him.

4) H/O _was_ a prospective client of yours (at least in your op)

Just another viewpoint (from the _original _post).

Whenever I recommend anyone, I always tell tell them I've recommend them, and ask them to let me know how it goes.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

There are 3 choices possible at the beginning (so pick one to fit your business situation and practice):

1. Say "*No*,* sorry I don't have any reference* for you"; (No Obligation)

2. Say "*Yes, I do have reference* for you... *AND IF* he doesn't show up, I will call him to follow up (or to help you out)" (Legal Responsibility)

3. Say "*Yes, I do have reference* for you.. *BUT IF* he doesn't show up or something happend wrong later, *it is NOT my responsibility, you are on your own*" (Legal Disclaimer)


For me, I choose #1 (less headache & keep my reputation) :thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've never had a problem, and I don't think Atlantic has up to this point. 

I'd be too curious _not_ to call my sub and get the dealio... :laughing:


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Giving out recommendations is bad business. If they do a good job you get nothing, if they do a bad job you get blamed. Where's the upside?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I for one love it when other guys recommend me and I would jump over the moon to make sure all goes well.

I would hate to think someone would not recommend me in fear of a future legal problem. 

What has this world of ours come to?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've got no problem recommending subs I've worked with for years, as obviously they've done a very good job for me.

But they also know that I'm putting my reputation on the line, so I expect them to act accordingly.

I've also declined to recommend anyone when someone calls and I get the "feeling" about them right off the bat.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

deckman22 said:


> Giving out recommendations is bad business. If they do a good job you get nothing, if they do a bad job you get blamed. Where's the upside?


 
That's right. I choose this path. The side effects is ...if you don't recommend your friend to HO, your friend will also not recommend you to another HO that might needs your work.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> I for one love it when other guys recommend me and I would jump over the moon to make sure all goes well.
> 
> I would hate to think someone would not recommend me in fear of a future legal problem.
> 
> What has this world of ours come to?


 
That's right also. The side effects is ...if you don't recommend your friend, your friend will also not recommend you.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

J F said:


> I've got no problem recommending subs I've worked with for years, as obviously they've done a very good job for me.
> 
> But they also know that I'm putting my reputation on the line, so I expect them to act accordingly.
> 
> I've also declined to recommend anyone when someone calls and I get the "feeling" about them right off the bat.


 


You have a good work integrity & character. Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

SelfContract said:


> You have a good work integrity & character. Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


Just to let ya know, you can respond to more than one post at a time by hitting that little " button on the bottom right of someone else's post. You can highlight as many as you want. Then hit the respond to post button at the end of the thread. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> Just to let ya know, you can respond to more than one post at a time by hitting that little " button on the bottom right of someone else's post. You can highlight as many as you want. Then hit the respond to post button at the end of the thread.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.





SelfContract said:


> That's right. I choose this path. The side effects is ...if you don't recommend your friend to HO, your friend will also not recommend you to another HO that might needs your work.





SelfContract said:


> That's right also. The side effects is ...if you don't recommend your friend, your friend will also not recommend you.





SelfContract said:


> You have a good work integrity & character. Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


gracias


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

Maybe the ****'s wife was banging construction guys. Or he thought she was. Or he wanted her to. Maybe a guy who beat him up in school grew up to be a contractor. Maybe he has a rubber band triple twisted around his 'nads. Who knows with HOs? The mason probably got a bad vibe and figured he was better off without an assault charge. No you shouldn't be held responsible for another contractors actions but try explaining reason to an idiot/a-hole.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It will be interesting to hear what the mason has to say.


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

J F said:


> It will be interesting to hear what the mason has to say.


 
For some reason it seems like we will never find out!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Rockhound said:


> .......... Maybe he has a rubber band triple twisted around his 'nads.......


Now there is an image I _didn't_ need. :blink:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

The HO is a control freak and is trying to get you to bend to him. Most likely your mason buddy is peeved at you for referring him to this screwball. I would be.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

*Classic*

Changes from *don't quote!* to_ *puleez quote*_ in less than 24 hours!? I'm thinking he doesn't have a single contractor roght now


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Tell him you gave the mason your quote to deliver for you, should be arriving anytime now.


LOL! I'm not sure how professional that response would be, but he should get the message.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Why is that I see a Saturday Night Live skit in here somewhere?

How boring would life be without people like this guy?

I hope the Mason's wife pulls through without much more trouble.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I had him pegged from the get go. Takes one dickhead (me) to see another one (your customer).:thumbsup:

Is he short by any chance? The shorter the person, usually the worse attitude.:whistling


----------



## Vince_B (May 9, 2008)

Some times when you are in the middle of something you can't see it as clearly as someone who isn't involved in it.

It seems like both the contractor and the customer don't see each others point of view.

The contractor seems to believe that the only question here is whether he is responsible for the masons behaviour or not. He keeps saying over and over and over that he is not. The potential customer doesn't think you are responsible, that is why he isn't hearing your protests.

The potential customer viewed you as a trusted advisor. What he is angry about is that he is suffering the consequences of following your advice and you don't care.He seems outraged that you can't see that. It's human nature not to trust people that don't care about you. You also gave him what appears to be bad advice(I know, I know, through no fault of your own) by recommending the mason.

This may be hard to hear, but you went from being a "trusted advisor" to "contractor that doesn't get it".

I hope somebody finds this helpful and appreciates the scorn and ridicule I'm exposing myself to. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Vinny,

While you may be right that neither side can see the view point of the other, the OP is doing the right thing by bailing on this potential client. Furthermore, the client suffered no damages, and had other masons bid it for him. The OP called the mason, and the mason did not return calls. 

No good deed goes unpunished


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Vince_B said:


> Some times when you are in the middle of something you can't see it as clearly as someone who isn't involved in it.
> 
> It seems like both the contractor and the customer don't see each others point of view.
> 
> ...


I won't scorn or ridicule you, but I think you need to clean the rose colored glasses you are seeing through.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Vince_B said:


> Some times when you are in the middle of something you can't see it as clearly as someone who isn't involved in it.
> 
> It seems like both the contractor and the customer don't see each others point of view.
> 
> ...


Dude, 

The Mason *NEVER HAS DONE ANY WORK THERE, THERE IS NO CONTRACTED JOB OR AGREEMENTS*. 

THE MASON HAS MET TWO TIMES WITH THIS GUY ALREADY...and managed to keep those appointments.

HE'S MISSED THE LAST SEVERAL APPOINTMENTS = TO REVIEW THE VERY SAME AREAS. 

*THERE IS NO CONTRACT, THERE ARE NO AGREEMENTS, THERE IS NO WORK - FOR ANYONE TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR!!!!!!*.

WTF!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Vince_B said:


> Some times when you are in the middle of something you can't see it as clearly as someone who isn't involved in it.
> 
> It seems like both the contractor and the customer don't see each others point of view.
> 
> ...


What you are missing is that
the HO is a *user*.
He is using multiple contractors
to play one against the other.
The sooner I figure out I'm dealing
with one of these guys, 
the less he costs me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gotta love forums...

opinions & buttholes!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> *Any Comments?*


I do believe atlantic included this in his first post. It didn't say anything about having to agree with him 100%. :whistling


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Man I see it from all angles.. tough situation for sure.. sucks that you couldn't take yourself out of the situation or there is no separation between you and the other guy in the H/O'ers mind. From now on no referrals? I don't know man. Tough call.


----------



## not_right (Sep 24, 2009)

just imagine if the customer never asked for a referral and you ended up doing the job.... Chances are you would of taken the job and you would of done a great job since youre reputation precedes itself....

so instead of this thread you would of started one about a great homeowner that has referred you dozens of times now....

but instead it is the potential customer's fault and youre lucky cause it would of went downhill the day you started it. correct?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

not_right said:


> just imagine if the customer never asked for a referral and you ended up doing the job.... Chances are you would of taken the job and you would of done a great job since youre reputation precedes itself....
> 
> so instead of this thread you would of started one about a great homeowner that has referred you dozens of times now....
> 
> but instead it is the potential customer's fault and youre lucky cause it would of went downhill the day you started it. correct?


Your name says it all. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

J F said:


> I do believe atlantic included this in his first post. It didn't say anything about having to agree with him 100%. :whistling


It was in the fine print.:thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I always miss that shiite :wallbash:


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't like this H O.
I imagine him looking something like this, with less hair:


----------



## samccard (Aug 17, 2007)

I guess he thought you would be begging for his work. Glad you were able to turn him down. Hope other home owners read this and get a clue!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

HE'S MISSED THE LAST SEVERAL APPOINTMENTS = TO* REVIEW THE VERY SAME AREAS*. 

How many trips did the ho expect the mason to make do you think? Sounds very hectic.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

which mason?


----------

